# CPW Anyone?



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Someone please tell me to stop looking for things on Ebay. I started out looking at jeans and somehow found this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141435089654?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

It's a Canadian Production Wheel, and the lady will ship. :run:

On the bright side I also found a reasonably priced Accelerator Head for my walking wheel! It's an auction, so I have to wait four days to see if it will still be reasonably priced then!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I have been looking at that one also! 

I wish I could get one from that guy who is selling is CPWs that is listing things on Ravelry. There is a wine red colored one I would so love and also a three bead one. But he is in Ontario and I really don't know how to set up a railroad. 

Go for it!  With your new house you sure do have the room! 

There is this one also that looks pretty nice:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Woo...rg=20140407115239&rk=9&rkt=20&sd=141435089654

Edit to try and fix the link


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a new rule. One new wheel per person per year.  And I'm already on wheel #2.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Then there is this....

http://madison.craigslist.org/atq/4718608335.html


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Away! Do not tempt me! :run:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I sent an email to the craig's listed one to ask for closer pictures of the flier and to see of the wheel spins true. No answer yet. I REALLY want the wine colored one from Ontario for 250.0. She is soooo pretty.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

c'mon Kasota! Let's take a road trip - you and me (and anyone else willing, too!)

Let's head up to Ontario to Alvin Ramer's. If I bring back less than four wheels, it's hardly worth the gas money, right? Let's just do it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you guys head to Ontario you better make a stop here! If is the one in Ontario the Wheel Wright that does all the restoration on these wheels?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

yes, Alvin Ramer that was featured in the last Spin Off is retiring and liquidating his spinning wheel museum!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As I understand it he is right across the boarder


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Ramer is selling all of his wheels due to health issues.  

My life is too crazy right now to organize a railroad or I would buy one.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

No need to organize a railroad, looks like WIHH is starting up the steam and is ready to leave the station. CPWs are really sweet wheels. Hmm, maybe one could be boxed up and mailed to Hawaii?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I wish I could take a run up there. Not in the stars for me to get away for a while...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Kasota said:


> I sent an email to the craig's listed one to ask for closer pictures of the flier and to see of the wheel spins true. No answer yet. I REALLY want the wine colored one from Ontario for 250.0. She is soooo pretty.


 Is there a drool picture of this wine colored one ?!?! Sounds so pretty !!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Here is the wine red one that I drool over:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craf...ouis-bison-signed-dark-wine-colour/1015801366

And here is the three bead one that I would also be sorely tempted by. 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craf...on/1015793756?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So, WIHH, when exactly are you going up there to get a fleet of these wheels?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BOY Kasota, I see why your drooling !!!! Geesh, and SUCH a price !!!! They are just so beautiful , I am sure they have stories ......


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

We'd better send WIHH up there with a big trailer to haul them all back in. Not that I really _need_ two CPWs, but ....

Once they're in the U.S., they can be shipped via Grayhound bus, UPS or US Mail. If they are in Canada, though, things are more difficult.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

y'all STOP it! You KNOW I wanna go and yet, you know I dare not! :sob:

If I made the trip, I would take a covered trailer (which I do not have) and bring them all back. Yep, that's what I would do. Can't believe no one else is doing that. ???
Knowing Alvin Ramer, he has tuned these to perfection and they are museum quality examples.

:doh:

If I win the lottery, I can retire, finish my basement and go get these wheels.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You know, if you went and got those wheels...

I would buy one.
Kasota probably would too.
And Hercsmama.
And maybe others.

You would help them all find good homes!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I know, right?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'd take one too .....  How much is a UHaul to rent ?! hee hee hee ......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well if I get my bonus before Christmas I'll definitely get one and I'll go pick it up. It would be a great day trip if it is as close as I think it is. Then again if WIHH gets a whole trailer full I'll take one of those for sure


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL......you're all enabling each other! LOVE it. 

SURE GLAD I don't spin!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I would for sure buy one. I would pitch in gas money for whomever could go pick 'em up. 

Yes, we are all a bunch of enablers.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YES.... gas money of course ! Osiris, why DONT you spin ?!? Its easier than weavin' !!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

So what do you think of this? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Woo.../400787096997?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item5d50c5c5a5

It seems the treadle may be a different color - maybe a replacement...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Kasota STOP IT !!! Now Im crusing and drooling on ebay !!!! Looky THIS one ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-Wooden-...131003132420&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=400787096997&rt=nc


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Osiris said:


> SURE GLAD I don't spin!



Yet!! 

WIHH, I'd certainly buy a 30" one


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

MizMary, I saw that one, too. I noticed that the table has some goodly sized cracks in it, though. If you scroll over and then look at the second to the last picture and then zoom in...it seems that crack is fairly significant. Or maybe I don't know what I am talking about... lol 

I just know that I want one. 

And of course then I found this in my own back yard....
http://duluth.craigslist.org/fuo/4684962321.html
which has me thinking about using it for an Indian Head spinner or something to run my drum carder off of.... 

Does the madness ever end???? Does it???


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Not to toss a wet rag on your CPW party but that wheel on eBay you posted Kasota had been severely hacked. It's a pet peeve of mine when someone claims an antique but then cobble together stuff that isn't even a good job and try to get top dollar. That one I think is an example of what I'm talking about . It is a pretty wheel but who knows if it works properly with all the changes. Sorry but that's a lot of money to spend on something that isn't even close to being original.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, Marchwind! That is not tossing a wet blanket on anything - that's just giving a more informed opinion - which is why I posted it here in the first place!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

But, but anyone should be able to look at those pictures and see the differences in the woods and finishes and stuff that just doesn't belong. What the heck is that holding up the MOA? It looks like they plugged up the hole under there too. Maybe it was a screw tension and they made it a tilt tension? To my eyes it looks messed up and that was just from a quick glance of the photos. I am by no means an expert :gaptooth:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I dunno, MW. It looks pretty good to me. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Woo.../400787096997?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item5d50c5c5a5
Yes, it has been restored & the wood of the restoration is different than the original, but it is hard to match old wood perfectly. Everything looks to be there & the tilt mechanism (which makes it a CPW) looks fine to me.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Not a CPW, but a super ******. Thoughts? 

Seller says:
For sale is this vintage, wooden spinning wheel from late 1800's/early 1900's. Has been used up to 1990's. Now just in storage. Great antique item for viewing. Still works.

It's in driving distance. 250.00


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it's gorgeous!!! If it works I would get it in a heartbeat. Well would have since I got my 30"


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I think she is gorgeous, too. The seller said she was spinning on her up until the 90's. I sent another email to the seller to see if she would be around on Saturday and if she would hold her for me. I don't want to drive 3 hours for nothing. Offered to pay some $ down for her to hold her for me. So we will see what we will see. lol!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Good luck!! It's such a unique wheel too.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Seller said she would hold for me until Saturday to take a look at. I asked if there were any repairs needed and she sent this photo and said it has been like this for a while and doesn't affect the spinning. There is also a chip in the whorl but I'm not so concerned about that - doesn't look like it would cause a problem. The wheel, though, that gap seems kinda significant to me. The drive wheel is 22 inches. Smaller than some of the larger ******'s I've seen that are near as big as a CPW. 

Even so, she sure is pretty in her own way.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Dang that's a bummer. I don't know enough about something like that to say if it's a real detriment or not.
Ps, I wonder if you could throw a different 22" wheel on it?! That's probably impractical though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That looks like a fast wheel. Only 22"? Where's Frazzlehead? She'd be able to let you know about that gap.
Have you asked on the CPW Ravelry forum. Even though it isn't a CPW, folks on that forum do a lot of restoration of wheels


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty wheel! Take some fibers with you and try her out, if she talks to you I'm sure the wheel can be fixed. Lots of wheels move with the weather. I have cracks and joins that open when it is dry and close up with the humidity. Where is it?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

The wheel is in Litchfield, MN - so about 3.5 hours drive from me. I was hoping the wheel was a larger size. I've seen some super slantys that have a 25-28 or even a 30 inch wheel. I've not asked on Ravelry although someone did post a picture of her on the Antique Wheel group under the Craig's List/Ebay listings.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota - its a lovely wheel - Finnish or Tyrolean? maybe? based on the turnings.

The gap is not enough to scare me. A crack in the hub, yes. Separation on the drive wheel at the joins - no. 

David Potter is our go-to wheel repair guy in St Paul _ 651-690-4469.

An_d "wheelwright" on ravelry would be the person to ask this question of also.

Also, "amyklebust" on ravelry is a great source of info on antique and refurbishing old wheels as is our own Frazzlehead!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My dear husband is either the very best of husbands or the very worst... 

I was looking at Homesteading last night and he looked over my shoulder and saw the wheel Kasota is looking at.

"What a pretty wheel! Are you thinking about it?"

"No, Kasota is. She wants to buy it."

"Buy it before she does!"

"No!!! Kasota has dibs! Besides, it's in Minnesota."

"Oh. We don't live in Minnesota anymore. You can't drive all that way to get it." 

Oh, Philip...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL SvenskaFlicka! Give that man a hug! When is he going to get an account on here and join us?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

This was in my email yesterday from the Yahoo Group "Small Looms". I don't know anything about it, I'm just pasting the text of the email.



I have a Canadian Production wheel for sale.


All original parts as far as I can tell. Except for 1 leather piece that I replaced.


Asking $325.00. May be picked up in Dayton Ohio or shipped at buyers expense.


Pictures furnished upon request.


Klarence

Posted by: I deleted the email addy. If you are interested in contacting the poster shoot me a pm and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Mom is not feeling well so it looks like I will not be going anywhere to look at that wheel. There is someone else on Ravelry also looking at it, too, and trying to arrange a RR for her. Another Ravelry member in the Twin Cities is making arrangements to go look at it for her. She is being quite nice, though, and said she would not stand in my way if I could get there sooner...I just can't seem to get away.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh goodness, that ****** is gorgeous!

The gap in the rim is no problem - if it doesn't throw the drive band it isn't a problem, and those gaps usually close up with humidity/oil/season changes.

Too bad you can't go get it, those are GORGEOUS wheels!


----------

